# Sound bars



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi guys & girls we are looking at for a sound bar to go with our lg tv but at a sensible price, it will be used for bluray & ps4 games mostly but some tv. 
The Mrs has found this http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...0a-wireless-sound-bar-21328899-pdt.html#cat-0
& she likes the idea that its wireless as she says we already have too many wires in the room.

Anybody had the above? Or can anybody recommend something around £200


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quite fancy the idea of these...

http://clicks.richersoundsvip.com/[email protected]

Bought a Cambridgeaudio Go and have been impressed with it so it would be on my list of things to check out...


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

That sounds good defiantly worth a look


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I have that _exact_ LG one and like it - a lot, bought when I bought my new telly. I find it best to mute the TV speakers when it's on though.

I have no experience of the Cambridge type of box so can't comment on how good they might be.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have a lot of time for Richer Sounds (don't work for them!). They seem to price fairly and their warranty looks good for peace of mind. They happily demo in store etc.

I could spend a lot of money in there if I had it!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

We've got the lg one you posted above for Xmas but not opening it until the mother in law comes tomorrow (she bought it for us). We currently have a rather big 5.1 sony av reciever which is good but it's clumbersome and untidy so simplyfying it a bit.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> We've got the lg one you posted above for Xmas but not opening it until the mother in law comes tomorrow (she bought it for us). We currently have a rather big 5.1 sony av reciever which is good but it's clumbersome and untidy so simplyfying it a bit.


We had a Samsung 5.1 but like you say it's too clumbersome & not practical in our living room so need something smaller, it's only been 5 hrs since we moved here so whatever we get will be a big step up from the tv


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> Hi guys & girls we are looking at for a sound bar to go with our lg tv but at a sensible price, it will be used for bluray & ps4 games mostly but some tv.
> The Mrs has found this http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...0a-wireless-sound-bar-21328899-pdt.html#cat-0
> & she likes the idea that its wireless as she says we already have too many wires in the room.
> 
> Anybody had the above? Or can anybody recommend something around £200


My mate has one of these. Pretty descent sound imo, certainly better than the tv speakers. Simple to set up and use.

http://www.whathifi.com/how-to/how-to-buy-best-soundbar-you


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

We were going to get a sound bar, but I ended up going for a Bose companion 3, very happy with my choice


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think the lv sound bar is anywhere near as good as/ powerful as the av reciever but I'm not too fussed. The wife never lets me turn it up anyway as we live in a terraced with thin walls.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought a Yamaha sounder and matching sub, they totally transform the crappy sound you get from modern tv's. I tend to only use it when watching films etc as it can be heard throughout the house.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've just been into richer sounds in York, they had the Cambridge audio minx in stock and agreed that it would be better than the lg but unfortunately they didn't have one set up to give me a demo


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rob74 said:


> I've just been into richer sounds in York, they had the Cambridge audio minx in stock and agreed that it would be better than the lg but unfortunately they didn't have one set up to give me a demo


Shame, to be fair I'd want to see in action before I'd buy.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Shame, to be fair I'd want to see in action before I'd buy.


I would prefer to hear it first after doing more reading it really hasn't helped lol they both have good & bad points. I'm tempted by the Sound base because it seems to be as good sound wise as some double the price but the Mrs is still thinking the LG as it's designed to work with our LG tv

So basically we are more undecided than this morning lol


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

That's why we went for it because we have an lg tv.

I've seen it in the shops and it feels well built etc unlike many others we saw.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

This Orbitsound I got last year is brilliant Rob. Bar is under TV, woofer is behind. No mess, connected by HDMI to LG 3D TV and it is also Bluetooth so any other devices such as phone or a tablet can also be connected and their sound transmitted through the bar. £50 off at the moment to £199 and I'm sure Currys will have one set up for you to listen to.

I was sold immediately by a demo in the shop of the opening Aston Martin tunnel chase scene from Quantum of Solace on full volume 👍

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...sound-m10lx-sound-bar-21335937-pdt.html#cat-0


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

I purchased the very same sound bar to go with my new LG tv a month a ago!
It was £200 too! 

I'm rather fussy, actually the Mrs says I'm OCD when it comes to sound quality.

I can assure you that you won't be disappointed with the sound quality or volume this thing produces. I was totally flawed when I rigged it up.
The Sub is ground shaking when cranked and doesn't distort while the tops from the bar itself are indeed sufficient. 
I do find that you have to turn the Sub down independently when watcheing movies as it can be overpowering creating slightly muffled voices.
This however can be controlled as the Sub has an independent volume control.
I wouldn't hesitate in recommending this for the money, a good dam buy!!!!!


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

evening are the sony sound bars any good as i have a sony tv would like it to mach if there is a good one or what do people recommend


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Footballer said:


> I purchased the very same sound bar to go with my new LG tv a month a ago!
> It was £200 too!
> 
> I'm rather fussy, actually the Mrs says I'm OCD when it comes to sound quality.
> ...


Are you talking about the orbit sound one or the LG one?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I notice the Orbit subwoofer is wired, and the LG is wireless which the OP indicated they'd prefer.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

No expert but I suspect wired would give better performance than wireless?


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

No idea if wired or wireless is best


----------



## FLUTE (Mar 27, 2010)

I bought an LG sound bar to make my older LG TV smart. Great sound and now has the ability to show YouTube etc. 

Flute.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

You can't see the wires at all as they are all behind the television. No cables needed to be trailed to satellite speakers like in the days of 5:1 surround sound etc.


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Guitarjon said:


> Are you talking about the orbit sound one or the LG one?


LG buddy!


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well as we still can't get to hear the Cambridge audio I think we are going to get the LG


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

I've just bought the LG one in the first post, in the store it was £159 but £149 online. No worries though when I got to the till, is was £149.

In the reviews someone said you don't get an optical cable with it but you do, it even tells you on the outside of the box.

It sounds awesome, and was a doddle to set up, the bar and sub connected up themselves, didn't have to do anything apart from plug them in.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

If you have a root around on the LG website there is a sound bar that can have wireless rear speakers added at a later date. I don't know the model number or cost off the top of my head so it may be out of budget. You can also add an LG app to your phone and if you wanted could move the speakers around the house instead of as rears and create a wireless music system.

Edit: ignore me, I've just looked it up and it's way out of budget, £499 for the sound bar and sub and another £300 to add the rear speakers and bridge.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> If you have a root around on the LG website there is a sound bar that can have wireless rear speakers added at a later date. I don't know the model number or cost off the top of my head so it may be out of budget. You can also add an LG app to your phone and if you wanted could move the speakers around the house instead of as rears and create a wireless music system.
> 
> Edit: ignore me, I've just looked it up and it's way out of budget, £499 for the sound bar and sub and another £300 to add the rear speakers and bridge.


Sounded great until I got to the price lol


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, sorry about that. I'd seen it advertised in a magazine but never followed it through to see how much it cost.

It is on special offer in Currys though at moment. Buy the sound bar online for £499, add the speakers and bridge to your basket and only pay £100 for them. I say only pay £100 but it's still a lot of money in total.

Philips do a similar model except the rears clip into the main unit to charge. When it's film time they unclip and have a 10 hour battery but again I think it's silly money. Oh well, it may provide ideas for anyone else who reads the thread.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Finally got one  
Only just set it up & not even had a play with the settings and its so much clearer than the TV speakers


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I got mine set up the day after I initially posted on here. 

As I suspected it isn't as good as my old full surround sound reciever but is so much neater, tidier, easier to set up, and clear. 

I guess the other was better because it was surround sound but I'd say this sounds as good/ if not better. 

Plenty of bass too.

It did come with an optical cable. I was under the idea that it had HDMI inputs but it doesn't. I intended on running it with my LG remote control for the TV but it doesn't unless I haven't got the correct settings. I can change the TV Chanel and volume from the sound bar remote but my TV remote has more options like guide, smart tv etc. 

I haven't looked into it properly yet.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just got the LG bar for our bed room. Bass is very good and the sound is nice and crisp. Great volume control and very easy setup. 
Best bit is the price at the moment, well worth the money.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

For anyone looking for a soundbar, its worth checking how many inputs it has on the back. 2 x HDMI and 1 x optical would be my minimum requirement. Although I accept bluetooth may play a part these days.

I run the following to my Yamaha sounder...

1 x HDMI from PS4
1 x HDMI from PS3
1 x optical from Sky box

New Sky boxes might be different, but mine doesn't transmit certain sound qualities via HDMI, hence why I use an optical cable. I think I'm right in thinking that the Bose soundbar doesn't even have optical, despite its £600 price tag!


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> I got mine set up the day after I initially posted on here.
> 
> As I suspected it isn't as good as my old full surround sound reciever but is so much neater, tidier, easier to set up, and clear.
> 
> ...


I just set mine up with the optical cable then went into tv settings and changed audio output to optical & now when I turn the volume up/down with tv/sky remote the sound bar volume changes.

I'm not at home atm but will double check what I said when I'm home


----------

